# Fixie Fork Conundrum



## EvenBlackBeardHadVD (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm about to put together my first fixed gear bike and have decided to do a build up around the "Soma" Rush frame with some really nice componetry. My only concern is witch fork to use. Largely from reading the post on here it seems like the rush is a really nice frame but some people are having trouble with the fork. I was wondering if anyone feels that the surly steamroller fork is a viable replacement? Can the surly decals be removed easily? Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

I have no experience w/the Surly Steamroller fork but I really like it's looks. The lugged, flat crown is a nice touch. Another fork to consider is the Surly Pacer. I'll be able to report on that one soon. Try to make sure the axle to crown length and rake (offset) are similar.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

EvenBlackBeardHadVD said:


> Can the surly decals be removed easily?


Yes, they're not clearcoated so they can be 'scraped' off easily...


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

I can attest that the stock Rush fork is a POS, didn't know better when I bought it, but am happy with the frame. I ended up using a chrome Columbus fork from an Italian bike, it looks great and rides well....


----------



## marc-e-marc (Aug 31, 2006)

steamroller and pacer fork are nice...obviously, pacer is more slack. one thing to note is that the pacer will take a standard reach brake caliper while the steamroller requires a longer reach. i use the cane creek scr3l (long reach) on the steamroller fork and a standard 105 brake on the pacer fork. both are fine but on the same frame geometry, i prefer the steamroller fork as it's snappier (38mm rake as opposed to 45mm). also, without eyelets, the steamroller fork has a nicer aesthetic.

my .02


----------



## GFocker (May 12, 2003)

*My Soma fork is fine...*

It rides like a steel fork should, tracks straight, and looks good with the Rush frame. What else do you want from a fork? Other than being a bit on the heavy side, mine has been great.


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

marc-e-marc said:


> steamroller and pacer fork are nice...obviously, pacer is more slack. one thing to note is that the pacer will take a standard reach brake caliper while the steamroller requires a longer reach. i use the cane creek scr3l (long reach) on the steamroller fork and a standard 105 brake on the pacer fork. both are fine but on the same frame geometry, i prefer the steamroller fork as it's snappier (38mm rake as opposed to 45mm). also, without eyelets, the steamroller fork has a nicer aesthetic.
> 
> my .02



ummm... For a given headtube angle, 38mm rake will make your bike handle slower/ more stable. 45mm rake will make it "snappier"/twitchier/ quicker handling.


----------



## wolfereeno (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got a slightly different fork question.

I recently built up a 2nd fixie - this one's a fancy calfee track frame with a straight aero fork that I picked up on ebay. This bike was probably really made for racing. I sent Calfee a picture and they felt it was custom made for the original owner based on the way the carbon on the head tube is wrapped. 

Now my first fixie is a Bianchi Pista. It seems to steer in a very slack easy way. This new bike is ultra twitchy in comparison. As for the geometry, it is very close to the pista except the top tube is maybe about 2cm longer. And of course the forks are very different. The calfee's fork is dead straight but the pista rakes like the one in the msg above.

I like the calfee - it is great out of the saddle. But sitting down I'm still not really used to it especially when going really fast. And I've put in dozens of rides on it so far.

So I figured it was the handlebars I don't like and have been trying a lot of different combinations. But now I'm starting to think it's the fork that makes the bike feel so different. Does that make sense?

View attachment 65041


View attachment 65040


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*more on Soma Rush fork...and mine is up for grabs*



GFocker said:


> It rides like a steel fork should, tracks straight, and looks good with the Rush frame. What else do you want from a fork? Other than being a bit on the heavy side, mine has been great.


mine is very heavy too, which is not that big a deal, but it is also poorly aligned so the wheel is cocked off vertical when it is seated in the fork tips (can be corrected by cocking the wheel when tightening the nuts), and the brake mount hole is too high so the brake rubs the headset cup in some positions. From what I've read others have had similar problems.....looks like they are built without proper jigs and/or with poor quality jigs....the Columbus/Tommasini fork I replaced it with is waaay higher quality, beautifully finished, perfectly aligned (as far as I can tell), and much lighter. FWIW if anyone wants the like-new Soma fork for a beater bike I'll give it away for the price of shipping, and it is from a 60cm frame so it should fit most bikes.....


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

wolfereeno said:


> I've got a slightly different fork question.
> 
> I recently built up a 2nd fixie - this one's a fancy calfee track frame with a straight aero fork that I picked up on ebay. This bike was probably really made for racing. I sent Calfee a picture and they felt it was custom made for the original owner based on the way the carbon on the head tube is wrapped.
> 
> ...


Straight forks are very deceptive since most of the "bend" or rake takes place at the bottom of the headset. The Calfee fork could actually have much more rake or bend than your Bianchi, making the Calfee a quicker handling bike. The only way to tell is to measure. I would guess, though, that the longer top tube might have allowed Calfee to use a steeper head tube angle than the Bianchi, possibly making a twitchier bike. Other possibilities:

1) longer top tube = possibly different fore aft weight distribution 

2) Calfee's shorter stem and short reach bull horn bars = shorter lever arm = more sensitive handling.


----------



## EvenBlackBeardHadVD (Aug 31, 2006)

So everything set aside i suppose im trying to find a quality black cromo/steel 1 in. fork with cost not being an issue (within reason). What would you use?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

EvenBlackBeardHadVD said:


> So everything set aside i suppose im trying to find a quality black cromo/steel 1 in. fork with cost not being an issue (within reason). What would you use?


Spicer has a few, I don't think they are drilled though. I've heard that the Soma forks, while still heavy, have gotten better on the alignment end.


----------



## upthemaiden (Oct 18, 2006)

if you still have the fork I'd love to get it off of you, I sent you a PM


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

If there's an old-time road shop in your vicinity, it probably has a bunch of 1" steerer tube take-off road forks hanging in the back. That's your best bet. Take the SOMA fork with you and find a good match (If you can't fing a black one just strip it and repaint it).


----------



## schnee (Jan 27, 2006)

I have the Soma fork with the Rush, and it's fine. Don't understand what problems there would be with it. Am I missing some history?

It's unicrown, not lugged. A lot of people seem to hate that, but since it's a tig-welded frame sanded smooth, IMO a lugged fork looked out of place. The front brake hides any aesthetic flaws from the unicrown design. I'm 250 lbs, ride the hell out of the bike, and have no problems.

My LBS suggested the Steamroller fork as an alternative also. The Steamroller is lugged, a half pound or so heavier, and slightly taller which would slack up the aggressive angles of the Rush a bit.


----------

